# Massey Harris 33 rims



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

ok, my 33 has steel wheels and i want cast and the other day i saw a 33 on ebay with cast rims and noticed it had a rolling drawbar, so i looked at my grandpas today and it also has a rolling drawbar. i dont know if mine does or not. any info would be greatly apriciated.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

oops, i meant pressed steel rims, not steel wheels


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Do you have a picture of the said unit? MH33 why would you want cast instead of steel? Are you just showing it ?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

up here the only 33's i have seen with the pressed steel wheels are the row crop varieties all the standard tractors i have seen have the cast centers


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

The tractor pulled in the yard about midnight lastnight along with dads new challenger. i just like the looks of cast better than the pressed steel, and im baffled on the drawbar and rims. im at my moms so i may get a picture taken monday when im at dads


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

my 33 does have a rolling drawbar. my grandpa said someone must have changed the rims on it cause the earlier ones had cast.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

i just wish i could get the tractor runnin now.....i had it running a little bit....it ran like crap then quit. i checked the valves to find one was unhooked!? i hooked it up then tried to start it and didnt seem like nothin changed. i rebuilt the carb and nothin changed yet. im so confused right now!! i will post a picture this weekend


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

yuor timing mite be off or have you set the carb to the right settings ???? that or you got the plug wires on wrong


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

plug wires are right....when it ran a while ago it ran really good with the choke on then it would quit


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

then it must be the settings does it back fire at all ?


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

MH, befor you recieved this machine, when was it last running? Also could you elaborate on the unhooked valve?? Get back to us , I am sure one of the many tractor guys here can come up with some cure for your problems...


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

it was runnin saposably 2 to 3 years befor i got it......i got it runnin now thank god.....i put a carb kit in it then we got it runnin longer and now tonight i adjusted the carb....the top screw all the way in...i didnt think that could be right but it runs with out the choke finally.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well its great when you can get them running and they keep running... Send along some pictures


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

i dont know how to send pictures....ill figure it out


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

MH-33, to upload a picture you have to click the "post reply" button, and there is an option to upload a file. Select the photo, and upload to the board. Lookin forward to seeing pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

heres a pic of what it looks like when i got the tractor


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

and midway i guess?.....just need paint, a front hub, front tires, and cast rims


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures MH. Looks like you have a good amount of work ahead.. just getting the sheet metal ready for paint is a task... Pictures were great.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

thanks ernie


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

Well im gonna plow couple rounds with her tomorrow night....with a massey harris 2 bottom.....i will get some pics of it. i think i might throw a duel on it to make it look tough. (prolly need the extra traction cause it dont have any wieghts or fluid in the tires)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes get some pictures of it working would like to see it.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

She's a busety MH, nice straight tin!! You got a great place to start from.:thumbsup:


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

they arint the best pics cause my little brother took em......there good enought tho


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

the plow wouldnt stay in the ground the first round but the 2nd it sure did......3rd down hills and 2nd up.....its in the ground pretty deep...i had it doin couple wheelies too....it was fun....goin at her again this weekend (do maybe 5 rounds, chieselin is easyier...lol)


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it looks like you had fun and thats all that matters If it wheeling on you might need to think about putting some weights on the front.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:ditto: Sounds like a little more weight on the front may be in order. Be careful buddy, keep the rubber side down!!:tractorsm


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

pics look good33 glad you had fun thats what its all about. you could try hooking the chain lower on the drawbar that may also help keep the front end down. to do this put your hammerstrap on the bottom of the drawbar then hook to it


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks good under load MH... Any problems?


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

na no problems.....the farthest the front end got up when plowing was bout 3 inches...not much....but i was goin up a hill in 3rd gear and had to go to 2nd and i was lettin the clutch out and she popped a good one.....maybe a foot...lol. gonna plow couple more rounds tomorrow night then i have to chisel the rest. with a disk chisel and our MF 1155 (if im lucky ill get to use grandpas 3680 or the 3545 because its at our house gettin fixed...thats the baler tractor so she dont do any chiselin or diskin or anything) 1155 is cool though..just have to put the duels on


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds as if you will be getting a lot of seat time.. Best way to stop stress....

MH if you get more pictures you can post any time you like.... We all like to see pictures


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

The Massey 33 should be able to pull 2 16's with out any problems at all. We plow with a Model 30 and a model 27 plow which is 14's. Those cast wheels weigh about 300 lbs each and If the tractor isn't going to be used for heavy work and why should it be with a 1155 around I would leave the pressed steel wheels on just to save the weight to haul to shows. Of course I normally haul two tractors at a time to showes since we normallytake up to six.
If you plow is a Massey you can adjust the hitch at the plow to pull level when it is in the ground. 
When My dad was farming he detested Massey plows as being to light to go into hard ground (clay) so perfured Olivers. If you need the paper work to adjust the plow let me know I think I have a book on them (the model 27's) I can scan and send you.
 Al


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

well....wont be using the 1155 for a while...clutch went out on me the other day......now i might get to use an MF 8160..lol


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Keeping the fingers crossed for you


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Your Massey 33 looks pretty good pulling a plow. Won't take too much more work to get it ready for showing.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

just some $400 paint....lol....$100 more than what i paid for the tractor


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like you got a great deal on it:cheers:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Can you tell me if there are a lot of tractors for sale in your area???


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

i was wondering if anyone needs an MF 110 manure spreader, if so i have a good working one for sale.


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

hey ernieg, theres some tractors for sale....just gotta find em.


----------

